# Prevent Splitting/ Pine



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

First time post in this forum. Looking for a bit of advice.

We are cutting down a pretty substantial pine. Our tree guy asked us if we wanted to save any of the wood.

He is going to cut some 3 inch disks(3 or so) and also rip cut an 8 foot section for me. Maybe use for a table or something. 40" diameter tree.

The question is: How do I prevent it from splitting/checking as it dries. Eventually, I will hand it over to a buddy to for the furniture side of things.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would ask him how he wants it. Doing it myself, I would cut it large and seal the end. Going to be a long time before dry unless you use a kiln


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Seal the ends with any type of latex paint. Put on a thick coat. Stack it on a flat surface where air can circulate all around it in a dry area (garage, barn, covered area) and then wait, and wait, and wait some more.

...Or you can find a kiln in your area that will dry it for you and it'll be ready in about 3 weeks


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Find someone with a band saw mill, let them rough cut to lumber, stack with stickers, cover, let air dry for 1 year per inch of thickness. More if you have high humidity (Houston), less in arid environments (West Texas). good luck.


----------

